# Flatshare/Houseshare in Marbella near Marbella



## DWDCork (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello,
I am starting a new Job in Marbella at the start of February and I would initially like to rent a room for approx three months till I get my bearings. I am outgoing-friendly -house trained and would like to hear from you if you can help/advise.

Kind regards

David.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DWDCork said:


> Hello,
> I am starting a new Job in Marbella at the start of February and I would initially like to rent a room for approx three months till I get my bearings. I am outgoing-friendly -house trained and would like to hear from you if you can help/advise.
> 
> Kind regards
> ...


:welcome:

have you had a look at our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html - there's a section about renting with links to national rental websites


or maybe airbnb since it's for the short term?


----------



## MickinUS (Jun 26, 2013)

David,
Check out MayoTom here on this forum. I believe hope runs a bar in town and knows a lot about rentals.
Search for his profile and send him a msg


----------



## DWDCork (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks Mick


----------



## manu777 (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello All, My name is Manu and its nice to be here in this friends group . For reasons of work, me and my friend like to move to Marbella. We are both 27 years of age, both men. We are looking for a small apartment or shared flat near to center of Marbella (about 20 minutes walk is fine).Looking for rent long term as well. Please help us guys as it is Really Urgent. Thank you. I wish to meet new friends too as well.


----------

